
CSS Mint-Lightweight and simple to use UI Kit. Fully responsive just 3KB gzipped - amdsouza92
http://arunmichaeldsouza.github.io/CSS-Mint/
======
sronever
Good find. My favorite lightweight frameworks are PureCSS and Spectre. Writing
code for countries with poor connectivity is challenging, good to see more
options.

